# Bald Eagles and Nest -- Llano River



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

My first attempt at shooting some wildlife. This nest is just off of Hwy 29 a few miles East of Llano. Lesson learned- don't rely on autofocus. The focus sensors are in reality a lot bigger than those little squares in the viewfinder and any twig off to the side in the foreground will throw off the focus. These are 100% crops from a Canon EOS40D.










Feeding Junior


----------



## BOBBYG (Nov 17, 2006)

That is AWSOME! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## rf1970 (Jun 6, 2006)

Outstanding pics


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Well, that's just petty cool. I thought the guys down in Florida had a lock on the eagle population..


----------



## CBFISHER (Oct 11, 2005)

Great photos. How far from the nest were you?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

There is a parking area right off on the side of Hwy 29. The nest is on fenced private land, so you cannot get any closer. The distance I estimated at about 200-255 yds to the nest.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I like the first one because of the clean unobstructed view, but I also like the others because they tell the story of life in the big nest.
Good job.
Mike


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great shots. We go by there every time we head to the lease. Usually the best optics I have would be mounted on my rifle - figured folks might get a little upset if I hauled it out to take a look - probably wouldn't notice the open bolt.


----------



## NVUS (Jun 13, 2005)

*Good Work*

Nice Shots


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

Awesome pictures. Thanks for showing!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Nice series PF...branches are the bane of all wildlife photographers (I think). Really neat opportunity. I like the third one due to the interaction the two birds seem to have. Glad to see they've made such a comeback.


----------

